# Nelson Sauvin - First Tasting



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

Call me an idiot, but tasting Nelson Sauvin at FG fresh from the fermenter, this fucker really does taste like a warm glass of Sauv Blanc!

Interesting, cant wait for this to get 4 weeks older.

**** me! I see where the name comes from. Nice hop. Only used as a 20g 15 mi addition, and a 20g 0 min addition, chilled on a 23L US wheat. Waimea 15gm 60min add, really promising. tastes ******* great out of fermenter, but I am just shocked at how it really does taste like a Sauv Blanc.

Call me a moron, but wow, unmistakeable.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

Can see how it could turn into cat piss quickly (i think NickJD warned me?), cause of the sharp green grass vinegar-pine edge, - classic sauv blanc failing in wine terms. Get it now.

Still, likey likey. Nice aroma still at my adds.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHNio5jF7tA


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

Sweet sweet lemonade.


----------



## bum (20/4/13)

Easy, Tiger.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

??


----------



## slash22000 (20/4/13)

Step awaaay from the keyboard and drink a glass of water mate. h34r:


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

sorry, had a few too many, too many graveyard shitfts and i getting excited by fermenter tastings... hahaha


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

No
hang on... tastes like...


not cat piss.... but...


oh, hang on wait...


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI


----------



## Pickaxe (20/4/13)

No, I'm going to bed.




Thread null and void.

How do I delete?


----------



## wbosher (21/4/13)

Why would you want to delete it? It's great reading a post the day after the night before and thinking "**** me, did I really do that?"... :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/4/13)

Quality thread, would read again.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (21/4/13)

That horse is just wrong and i ain't gettin on it....


----------



## tricache (22/4/13)

*Subscribed*


----------

